# Can't watchTV episodes with video with Move Media Player



## kpsway (Oct 24, 2007)

I have been trying to watch TV episodes on ABC, FOX, CW or NBC. ABC, FOX CW all use Move media's player, however as far as I know, NBC does not; Tried in IE & FireFox; PC exceeds all reccomended specs; using COMCAST braodband, speed exceeds recommended; the player is shown as installed on add/remove software list; went to http://movenetworks.com/support/renderer.html and saw video, heard audio; tried waiting more than 30 minutes several times; using Norton 360.

ABC: Blank grey screen on left, list of available shows on right, can't select any
FOX: page never says anything but loading...
CW: player seems to laod video never appears
NBC: screen loads, "loads playe" then screen says undefined on top left; Please select an episode below, but no episodes appear in the select episode area
CBS: watch with no prob

What's my problem?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I see that whenever I have adblocking enabled in either Firefox or IE.

For a while I couldn't for the life of me figure out why it was happening in IE since I didn't think I had an ad blocker.

But it turns out I did -- IE7 PRO, an add-on had one I didn't even know about.

Also ensure that your javascript is in good order >>

http://gateway.lib.ohio-state.edu/tutor/jscript.html


----------



## kpsway (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for your quick repy. I looked at my ad-ons and did not see any ad blockers in either browser and tested my javascript which is in good working order. I'm sure there is something I am overlooking, but don't know what...


----------



## kjessica (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. Did you ever find a solution and if so, please tell me? Thank you.


----------

